# Jarvi Bench



## Ogee Fillet




----------



## kjhart0133

Wow! That's amazing. How did he figure out all those steps. Genius. I'm humbled.


----------



## Gene Howe

You said it all, KJ.
Not often I'll sit through a video of that length. I was enthralled.


----------



## phinds

WHOA ... this is NOT the first time he's done this !!!

I don't think I'd even want to spend the time it had to have taken him just to design and build the JIGS that he uses and get them right. Makes my head hurt. He makes it look easy.

Had I not seen the video I would never have believed that the end result was made from a single piece of wood.

Thanks for posting.

Paul


----------



## woodnthings

*WoW!*

I no longer consider myself a woodworker...just a muddler.
This should be an inspiration to all present and future wanna be woodworkers. Must See!  bill


----------



## Old61

I wouldn't mind spending a month observing in that shop


----------



## Lola Ranch

It's hard to really appreciate the bench without seeing the video. I think not only did we get a lesson in woodworking but possibly a more valuable lesson in marketing. 

I've said before that woodworking is making the wood do what you want it to do. That is what we were just shown, by a master.

Bret


----------



## mike1950

I agree bench is cool but I would have no clue without video. Sure is organized. Amazing build.


----------

